# The Playoffs!!!



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey, the Bulls won their first game versus the Bucks. They rebounded well, played defense and had good scoring games from Butler, and Rose, as well as decent nights from Brooks and Gasol.

There were a few breakdowns on defense and some really bad passing at times. However, it is encouraging to see the Bulls off to a good start!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Fergus said:


> Hey, the Bulls won their first game versus the Bucks. They rebounded well, played defense and had good scoring games from Butler, and Rose, as well as decent nights from Brooks and Gasol.
> 
> There were a few breakdowns on defense and some really bad passing at times. However, it is encouraging to see the Bulls off to a good start!


There were more positive signs than negative especially the combo of DRose/Butler. I also thought Noah and Gibson did extremely well. Although it was against the Bucks, it was a very good game and against a very good defensive team. Due all the respect for the Bucks, this series is a good prep for our next opponent (likely the Cavs). Rose will use this series to build his BB endurance/confidence back. GO BULLS!!!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

2 - 0. So far everything is going according to plans. The next round though, that is going to be a brutal series. If we're going to be the best though, we must challenge the best. So no use in fearing them. Either we can beat them or we were never headed for greatness anyhow. Let's just hope for continued health and that Niko is ready for the next round.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> 2 - 0. So far everything is going according to plans. The next round though, that is going to be a brutal series. If we're going to be the best though, we must challenge the best. So no use in fearing them. Either we can beat them or we were never headed for greatness anyhow. Let's just hope for continued health and that Niko is ready for the next round.


I totally agree. In the East, you have to go through James to make it to the finals. You mind as well face them early. With the combo of Rose/Butler doing what they have been doing, the Bulls look very dangerous. The 2015 Rose seems like the 2011 Rose to me. We will need more than Rose/Butler to beat James and we do have Gasol, Niko, and others.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Get out the brooms.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It would be nice to get the sweep... you get the sense that Cleveland will, and we don't need to be any less rested than our opponents at this point. Milwaukee is a go-to scorer away from being a really pesky team. Defensively they are already there. 

It would be nice if we figured out how to handle teams when they decide to trap/double us... we cleaned it up a bit during the comeback, but when it's King James flying out on those traps it will be even tougher. I desperately hope this group is better equipped to deal with that than how the Bulls did in the '11 ECF.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Nope! No sweep!

The Bulls fought through a lot of turnovers to be in a tie game at 90, with seconds left. Rose was stripped of the ball, trying to drive to the hoop and a time out was called. 

Off the inbounds, Rose was caught unaware while guarding Jerryd Bayless near the basket. The inbounds pass was straight to Bayless who scored easily.

I was glad to hear Rose accept responsibility for losing his focus on the last play. I think he will come back stronger in the next game. I fully expect the Bulls to come back and win the next game, ending the series.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Crazy stuff going on with the Cavs...Love dislocated shoulder, possibly out for a few weeks. JR Smith possibly facing suspension for throwing a haymaker.

Bulls still need to close out Milwaukee tonight though, can't look past their current opponent after bad defensive rebounding and turnovers. Thibodeau also needs to deliver a better gameplan. It feels like all his flaws as a coach are just magnified in these playoff series. Stubborn/preset rotations, not preparing his guys for the dreaded defensive traps we always struggle with, etc. 

Assuming we make it through, I still see the Bulls not taking advantage of an absent Love & Smith. What have they done all year...play up/down to their opponents' level. They seem to just not understand how to build and sustain a lead against anyone. Because of that, I think the Cavs will still win by virtue of having 2 of the 3 best players in the series, and having vets who can step in and contribute on a dime (Miller, Jones, Marion, Perkins). I do see it going 7 games though, and should be an interesting series.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate to jinx it, but I think the Bulls healthy are better than the Love-less Cavs. Bulls should take that series in 5 or 6 games.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

If Love is out, that is going to improve spacing issues tremendously. I am not looking forward to seeing a gimpy Jo trying to keep up with Love out at the 3-point line.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I hate to jinx it, but I think the Bulls healthy are better than the Love-less Cavs. Bulls should take that series in 5 or 6 games.


"Should' take the series, yes. "Will" they, I do not think so. I have grown to have little faith in this team's ability to take advantage of golden opportunities handed on a silver platter. Time and again, all season, I've seen them lose games they should easily win. We've seen it again with the Bucks giving us a run for our money in all 4 games, and the Bucks are not nearly as deep, talented, or experienced as the Cavs. 

I had a healthy Cavs team beating us in 5, maybe 6 games. Without Love and assuming no JR Smith in game 1, I think Cavs take it in 7 games.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I appreciate @yodurk's cautious fan approach. Nobody wants to have their heart broken, but I sincerely think the Bulls win this series if Love doesn't play... assuming they don't get any catastrophic injuries either.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I am very disappointed in Thibodeau this series. With our talent and experience, this should've been over in 5 games max. The Bucks are long, athletic, and play hard defensively, but they are so flawed and beatable. Thibodeau is showing a trend that he doesn't know how to expose another team's weakness in a 7-game playoff series, and stubbornly sticks with his pre-game strategy thinking it will eventually work itself out. In the meantime there is a 2nd year Bucks coach constantly mixing it up and keep the Bulls off balance. This is a long-time trend going back to even Thibodeau's 1st year here, when an 8th seeded Indiana team pushed us to the brink in every game we played them, and only Derrick Rose hero ball in the 4th quarter ended it in 5. 

I've been concerned all season that Thibodeau just can't lead this team anymore past this year. Between the conflicting philosophies with management, overplaying guys like Butler (led league in minutes by a mile) & Gasol (playing full 12-min quarters nearly every game), playing guys like Hinrich at all, and getting beat by lowly teams. You wonder if he really is losing this team or too set in his ways. There are so many good coaches out there to be had, I just don't know Thibodeau is the right one anymore. I've been on the fence about it all year, this series is only pushing me over to the other side. Losing this series, or showing no life against Cleveland (esp if no Kevin Love), will pretty much solidify my view on the matter.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Finally -- a dominant end to an otherwise frustrating series.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Finally -- a dominant end to an otherwise frustrating series.


Finally. The Bulls deliver a royal "smackdown" on the Bucks! About time!

Now I want the same intensity vs the Cavs.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fergus said:


> Finally. The Bulls deliver a royal "smackdown" on the Bucks! About time!
> 
> Now I want the same intensity vs the Cavs.


Silver lining is, the Bucks challenged us and maybe we just needed that. And I admit it does feel good to wrap up a playoff series with a 50-point win. As I said, the Bucks are (were) incredibly beatable. Their magic trick against us was really just this gimmicky defense where they double team whoever has the ball, overplay the hell out of the passing lanes, and blatantly ignore our non-scorers (e.g. Noah). A seasoned team should have no trouble beating that type of defense, it just takes an offensive scheme that helps players be in the right position to swing the ball quickly/crisply and you'll get open looks every time. For whatever reason, the Bulls weren't prepared to handle that gimmick defense in (by my count) 4 out of the 6 games. But once we finally exposed it, offensive explosion....3rd largest win margin in playoff history.

I've complained enough already in this thread so will just enjoy where we're at and that we have a good opportunity against Cleveland to advance further.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The question on my mind coming into this Cleveland series is...

Will the Bulls be fully committed to abusing Lebron the PF in the post consistently? To me, it doesn't matter if they lose Game 1 by stagnating their offense pounding it down low every single possession and making Lebron work. They have to wear him down throughout this series to win. No better time to start than the first quarter of the first game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez, that was a nice win. On to Cleveland. About time.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> The question on my mind coming into this Cleveland series is...
> 
> Will the Bulls be fully committed to abusing Lebron the PF in the post consistently? To me, it doesn't matter if they lose Game 1 by stagnating their offense pounding it down low every single possession and making Lebron work. They have to wear him down throughout this series to win. No better time to start than the first quarter of the first game.


They could just have Lebron guard Noah if they wanted.. Noah's not really capable of taking advantage of that matchup and scoring underneath (at least not consistently). I agree that we're going to have to take advantage of them in the frontcourt, but I don't know about the "go at Lebron" strategy.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> They could just have Lebron guard Noah if they wanted.. Noah's not really capable of taking advantage of that matchup and scoring underneath (at least not consistently). I agree that we're going to have to take advantage of them in the frontcourt, but I don't know about the "go at Lebron" strategy.


If they put Lebron on Noah, Thibodeau needs to adjust by giving alot more minutes to Taj, Mirotic, Gasol. Taj and Gasol will definitely make Lebron work in the post. Mirotic can't do this yet, but will at least keep Lebron out by the 3-pt line. I only see Noah being effective in this series to the extent he's assigned to defending Mozgov and Thompson, who are both near the basket type players. Once the Cavs start going small, it could get really tough playing Noah & Gasol together. Noah just can't move quickly how he once did.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> If they put Lebron on Noah, Thibodeau needs to adjust by giving alot more minutes to Taj, Mirotic, Gasol. Taj and Gasol will definitely make Lebron work in the post. Mirotic can't do this yet, but will at least keep Lebron out by the 3-pt line. I only see Noah being effective in this series to the extent he's assigned to defending Mozgov and Thompson, who are both near the basket type players. Once the Cavs start going small, it could get really tough playing Noah & Gasol together. Noah just can't move quickly how he once did.


Thibs is a good enough coach to deal with Lebron guarding Noah. He will will run sets in which Lebron is forced to switch a lot. Noah can also still move a bit, so the Bulls can run Lebron off of picks. Then rotate Noah to the bench and run the other bigs at Lebron. 

More importantly, the Bulls need to take advantage of their depth and run a lot of bodies at Lebron on defense. I do not want to see Jimmy on him all of the time because it may sap some of Jimmy's energy for offence. Run Snell, Gibson and even Dunleavy at him. Snell had some success against Lebron earlier in the season. Also, hopefully the absence of Love to allows the Bulls to double team more often.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Bulls win! Bulls win!

The first game of the series against Lebron and the Cavs was great! The Bulls pulled out to an early lead but the Cavs kept coming back. However, in the end, the Bulls were able to put away the win.

Go Bulls!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Fergus said:


> Bulls win! Bulls win!
> 
> The first game of the series against Lebron and the Cavs was great! The Bulls pulled out to an early lead but the Cavs kept coming back. However, in the end, the Bulls were able to put away the win.
> 
> Go Bulls!


I can't get excited yet. In the Rose era this will be the fourth time we've faced Lebron in the playoffs. We always win one game, usually Game 1 in a blowout, but lose every other game. Lebron has to have the confidence that his team can still beat the Bulls and that all Cleveland needs to do is make some adjustments. I won't get excited until we win a second game.

Good win nonetheless. I'm just cautiously optimistic!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> I can't get excited yet. In the Rose era this will be the fourth time we've faced Lebron in the playoffs. We always win one game, usually Game 1 in a blowout, but lose every other game. Lebron has to have the confidence that his team can still beat the Bulls and that all Cleveland needs to do is make some adjustments. I won't get excited until we win a second game.
> 
> Good win nonetheless. I'm just cautiously optimistic!


On that same train. Don't trust that LeBron's dead until they're eliminated.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> I can't get excited yet. In the Rose era this will be the fourth time we've faced Lebron in the playoffs. We always win one game, usually Game 1 in a blowout, but lose every other game. Lebron has to have the confidence that his team can still beat the Bulls and that all Cleveland needs to do is make some adjustments. I won't get excited until we win a second game.
> 
> Good win nonetheless. I'm just cautiously optimistic!


This comment x 100...Bulls played a great game, especially Rose who was masterful controlling the tempo and creating space for his teammates. BUT...if not for exploiting the pick & pop with Gasol in the 2nd half, I am pretty sure we would've lost this game. The Cavs are definitely going to change up their D to counter that. If the Bulls can't handle the adjustment (we've seen it before), the Cavs could easily win the next 2-3 games. Not to mention, the Bulls were really hitting on their jumpshots all game (50% shooting) which is above the norm, and it was still pretty close at the end. Let's just say I have guarded optimism...happy to see the Bulls take advantage of an opportunity, but still a LONG ways to go to win the series.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Can we win a second game? We got thoroughly dismantled in Game 2. It wasn't even close the whole way through.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> Can we win a second game?



Don't overreact.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bad loss tonight in Game 2...This just shows what Cleveland is capable of when they're clicking. Even without Love or JR Smith, they can just pour on the points. At full strength I had the Cavs winning in 6 at most, maybe even 5. Without Love I've predicted a 50-50 chance either way which I stand by. Boy, does Thibodeau stick to his rotation though. Felt like he just wouldn't take his starters out in the 1st quarter even though they were getting blown out.

Crazy how Iman freaking Shumpert is shooting the ball these first 2 games. They might as well just had JR Smith playing, at least Smith doesn't play great defense.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

time to unleash mirotic and snell.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> time to unleash mirotic and snell.


Thibodeau really needs to do this...I think we'll lose the series if he doesn't do something creative that forces Cleveland into a state of constant adjustments. To get creative, you've gotta utilize your bench more than he has the first 2 games. Mirotic is a mismatch waiting to happen, yet he doesn't get more than 5 minutes of burn, nor any significant touches. In the meantime, Noah is playing terrible and they are just flat out ignoring him defensively which is making things harder for the other 4 guys on the floor. Noah's minutes need to seriously get cut down. He just isn't effective right now.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Thibodeau really needs to do this...I think we'll lose the series if he doesn't do something creative that forces Cleveland into a state of constant adjustments. To get creative, you've gotta utilize your bench more than he has the first 2 games. Mirotic is a mismatch waiting to happen, yet he doesn't get more than 5 minutes of burn, nor any significant touches. In the meantime, Noah is playing terrible and they are just flat out ignoring him defensively which is making things harder for the other 4 guys on the floor. Noah's minutes need to seriously get cut down. He just isn't effective right now.


yep, his rotations are really laughable. noah has been a none factor on offense.
mirotic should get way more playing time. although i have a feeling his confidence and rhythm are shot right now, because of inconsistent minutes.
id also throw his snell and doug as sharpshooters.

i can see why the front office wants to give him the boot after the season.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Bulls Win! Bulls Win!

Game 3 was a tough, close game, but the Bulls came through with a victory.

While Lebron had another solid game, this time it was Rose who came through, with 30 points and 7 assists. Butler and Dunleavy also played well, but I think the play of Gibson and Mirotic off of the bench was critical, especially as Noah and Gasol were largely ineffective offensively. 


Game 4 will be fantastic. I hope the Bulls can pull out another win.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That shot. Wow. A game four win would be huge. Here's hoping.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Khjwfdhdnedkjdschdcskjsdcnsdvjksdfnsdvjkndvsj,n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unreal.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Eh, I'm still skeptical. I need to see a win in Game 4 to be convinced.

:shy:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> yep, his rotations are really laughable. noah has been a none factor on offense.
> mirotic should get way more playing time. although i have a feeling his confidence and rhythm are shot right now, because of inconsistent minutes.
> id also throw his snell and doug as sharpshooters.


Thing is, Snell often plays well when he's thrown into the mix. This isn't the Snell we saw last year or early this year. He is a legit good defender who can drive to the rack, finish, and be some semblance of a 3-pt threat. He doesn't make the number of dumb mistakes that people purport him to make. 

Mirotic has played like crap, but I also think his knee is hurting still (from the Bucks game 2 tie up with Zaza). It doesn't help that he gets thrown out there for 5 random minutes and doesn't get his number called. 



> i can see why the front office wants to give him the boot after the season.


I know fans will use his coaching missteps as justification, but really this is not to "blame" him per say, rather it's about putting the team in a position to succeed moving forward.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

We're playing well so far and Rose doing a good job ! But we gotta get the rebound and defense better !! Butler had 2 fouls already, that's bad news for us


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

We need Gasol back desperately. Game 6 becomes critical. It may be too late now though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, this series is over. You can just see it. Game 4 was our shot and we blew it.

Gasol being out the past 2.5 games has been killer. This is one of the problems I have with Thibodeau. He relies so much on his main guys in the regular season, that when one of them goes down, the reserves are not prepared to step in and do their job. This has been an issue going back since he's been here. At what point have we as Bulls fans looked at Thibodeau and said he's legitimately out coached the opposition in a 7-game playoff series. None in 5 years.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

I don't think Gasol will be back but we have to find a solution to our paint players ! Mirotic can't score, Gibson trys to dunk but he misses it, Noah bangs 4 points ! That's not enough for us


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I remember back when cats used to love Noah. Like, well, last year. Anyhow, cats is straight ripping Noah a new one over on Real GM. They absolutely hate his guts right now. Ah well. It's like I always say, they love you until they don't.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> I remember back when cats used to love Noah. Like, well, last year. Anyhow, cats is straight ripping Noah a new one over on Real GM. They absolutely hate his guts right now. Ah well. It's like I always say, they love you until they don't.


I'll always appreciate what Noah did for the franchise. Injected alot of energy and good play for a long time. Always got better, until this year. I can't possibly "hate" him for his knees being bone-on-bone shot. It's on Thibodeau to have the guts to play him less or make him a backup center.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Man, this series is over. You can just see it. Game 4 was our shot and we blew it.
> 
> Gasol being out the past 2.5 games has been killer. This is one of the problems I have with Thibodeau. He relies so much on his main guys in the regular season, that when one of them goes down, the reserves are not prepared to step in and do their job. This has been an issue going back since he's been here. At what point have we as Bulls fans looked at Thibodeau and said he's legitimately out coached the opposition in a 7-game playoff series. None in 5 years.



Yeah, I pretty much decided when LBJ's game-winner went in that the series was over. Just knowing this Bulls team, that seemed like a dagger to the heart.

I hope they come out with Pau back and win tonight, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> I remember back when cats used to love Noah. Like, well, last year. Anyhow, cats is straight ripping Noah a new one over on Real GM. They absolutely hate his guts right now. Ah well. It's like I always say, they love you until they don't.


Fans are fickle creatures.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Now I have nothing to do. What will I do to fill in the time now that there is no more Bulls basketball to watch until November?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Can fully move on to baseball now. It was a good run, but changes are coming.


----------

